

Joe Justice from Team Wikispeed on the Future of Manufacturing (and Consumption) - meedabyte
http://meedabyte.com/2012/05/09/interviewing-joe-justice-from-team-wikispeed-on-the-future-of-manufacturing-and-consumption
Joe Justice is the ideator of Team Wikspeed: a team of volunteers distributed around the world who recently created a prototype car that is open source, modular and ultra-efficient in just three months, using processes borrowed from software development, the world from which Joe comes from. In addition to being a visionary, Joe is a fantastic and discussion prone person and this interview contains a very open and fruitful discussions I had with him at the end of April. I recommend you read it because it will be useful to you to understand how manufacturing – and consumption – are fated to change in coming years if, as Joe says, we want to continue living on this planet for a while.
======
meedabyte
Had a fantastic interview with Joe Justice that is the ideator of Team
Wikspeed: a team of volunteers distributed around the world who recently
created a prototype car that is open source, modular and ultra-efficient in
just three months, using processes borrowed from software development, the
world from which Joe comes from. In addition to being a visionary, Joe is a
fantastic and discussion prone person and this interview contains a very open
and fruitful discussions I had with him at the end of April. I recommend you
read it because it will be useful to you to understand how manufacturing – and
consumption – are fated to change in coming years if, as Joe says, we want to
continue living on this planet for a while.

Appreciate your feedbacks.

